# Open text corp



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys, I opened a position in open text today on the dip. It seemed to have a reasonable earnings report and the p/e on forward earnings seems reasonable around 18. Can anyone comment on why the seesaw in the stock is occurring post earnings? I didn't expect it to drop and had been following the company for a while so decided to capitalize and I'm viewing this as a longer term position. Thought it was a good stock for the Canadian tech industry with good acquisition and organic growth. 

Look forward to hearing peoples thoughts?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

not clear what you mean by "on the dip". Its been fluctuating for all of its life and trying to figure out why it fluctuates is impossible. 

Relax.


----------



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Haha thanks, yeah I guess I'm more used to stocks that only shift by 20-30cents per day and don't move by $1.50-1.75.


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

I own OTEX and I am a happy investor. 

It has strong recurring revenues and generates lots of cash flow which is great. The company grows via acquisition so you're at the mercy of the capital allocation skills of the CEO. There are bound to be write downs and quarters that may not be so great, but at the end of the day there is the strong recurring revenue stream that creates the foundation of the company. As long as that is in place, this if a long term hold for me.

Another one to look at in the tech space which has great management is CSU. It's just so bloody expensive!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

yes, own about 11k in each of csu and otc an need to get more tech going i fI am to keep my non registerd holdings from getting too heavy from financials performance in the last few years.

both pay dividends, and not a lot of IT companies in Canada do.


----------

